# A bit late



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Regretfully, due to circumstances we have left it a bit late this year to book our crossing Dover/Calais out end of Jan and back end of March.

Can't understand why prices have gone up so much. We have not got a suitable Tesco nearby so cannot take advantage of vouchers. Do not belong to CC or CCC so can't use their service. 

The question is bite the bullet and book now or hope prices might go down a bit early New Year.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

We get our Tesco vouchers for Eurostar and air miles from using their credit card; you don't have to shop in Tesco.

Dave


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Unfortunately do not believe in credit cards and have not got one!!!
I know that is a bit strange in this day and age.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I believe in them - they exist all right 

Haven't paid a penny in interest for over a decade. Just set up a direct debit to clear it each month and then don't have to worry about cash and you are covered by the credit card company's insurance. I don't see a downside for us.

Dave


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Sounds OK and may think about it in the future but looking for some ideas now.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

You may be able to get a discount if you book for an unsociable crossing time and day. Or are you a member of any clubs or associations or a trade union,or H.M.Forces. All of these can attract discounts.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Season Ticket?

Available from Several Ferry Companies

From £54 return

Without a Season ticket, P&O come out around £88 return for a 7m Motorhome.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Have a look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-974967.html#974967 - might be able to do something with him.

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferry*

Hi

Phone P&O on 01304 864000 and ask for reservations. Ask the res department to find you the cheapest crossing of the day - often this is on the Pride of Burgundy as she does not have the same facilities as the other vessels.

Russell


----------

